
What Is Product-as-a-Service (PaaS)? - cquijano
https://www.firmhouse.com/blog/what-is-product-as-a-service-paas
======
detaro
There was almost an entire alphabet of XaaS still free, but they had to take
the already-used PaaS? ...

